# Game, WolfTeam Online [Hilfe]



## djsanny22 (27. November 2009)

HI Leute 

Ich habe vor 14 Tagen das Online Game Wolfteam gefunden 
und hab es auch soweit installiert ohne Probleme, 

Wenn ich das game zoggen will bekomm ich nur ein schwarzes bild 

wenn ich es aber mit AMD Fusion Utility das game starte gehts 

woran kann das liegen ? oder weiß jemand wie ich das auch ohne AMD Fusion Utility starten kann ? 

Mein system 
AMD Phenon II 940 Black 
4 GB Ram 
ATI Radeon 4870X2
Win  7 64 bit


----------

